# Insert Uchihaha



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

The idea is simple insert Itachi's jaw into random naruto panels and add the following text"You will become my new light!"

Here is a sample:

I also made a crappy stock for Itachi's jaw that you can use. 

Feel free to contribute


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

KageMane200 said:


> Srry to ask but how do you change the speech-bubbles content? I dont know how



Use a white brush or the eraser tool then just fill it in.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 16, 2011)

Here you go





It's without Itachis mouth though...


----------



## Jizznificent (May 16, 2011)

*"Insert" Uchihaha*

interesting... 


i didn't use the text "new light" but i hope you still enjoyed


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

Making more of these now


----------



## FearTear (May 16, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Making more of these now



Oh my god


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







There just too many possibilitys for this


----------



## Jizznificent (May 16, 2011)

*Flipped the script*


----------



## Tetanus Warren (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

Great one


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 16, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> interesting...
> 
> 
> i didn't use the text "new light" but i hope you still enjoyed



ZOMFG!!  the SFC...so subtle...


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

This is how the scene should have played out

Another one


----------



## Jizznificent (May 16, 2011)

*The last laugh*


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

Oh god that one is perfect


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 16, 2011)

Kakashis face revealed


*Spoiler*: __ 








The mask is supposed to look torn


----------



## αce (May 16, 2011)

Deiboom and Jizznificent just won this thread.


----------



## conradoserpa (May 16, 2011)

OMG HAHAHA

You guys are great! Seriously!


----------



## King of the Internet (May 16, 2011)

Curses! 

I was about to make exactly that... 


Never mind, I have a plan B 

Say hello to the new troll face!



And here's one more for the fans


----------



## Team7rox18 (May 16, 2011)

LOOL these are amazing! XD


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 16, 2011)

If you don't give this thread five stars then you're inhuman. This is hilarious. Keep them up guys.


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

Here is another one


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 16, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Here is another one



Hahaha OMG!!!


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

V2 with sharigan


Will make more tommorow

here is a crappy sharigan for anyone who wants to use it in their edit


If anyone want an avatar or sig with any of my edits just pm me.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (May 16, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Making more of these now



rofl, this gave me a good laugh *thumbs up*


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Here is another one



  more


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2011)

can't take it anymore


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2011)

Okay final one for today


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 16, 2011)

Bee's secret is revealed!!!


----------



## Talis (May 16, 2011)

Kinda failed but still i'll post it:


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 16, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> interesting...
> 
> 
> i didn't use the text "new light" but i hope you still enjoyed



 i lol'd so hard at that one


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2011)

I fucking approve the hell out of this thread.

I might contribute some of my own later. For now, I'm just admiring what's already been posted thus far.


----------



## Algol (May 17, 2011)

this thread won my life


----------



## Raptorz (May 17, 2011)

Thread made my day.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 17, 2011)

Oh man, funniest thread in a while.


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2011)

Some crappy edits but meh



Same thing really :



Bonus :


----------



## GrandLordAtos (May 17, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Making more of these now



I knew this would be done, and I shouldn't have laughed...but it really was lulzy. xD +rep


----------



## Summers (May 17, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Here is another one





Deiboom said:


> This is how the scene should have played out
> 
> Another one





Deiboom said:


> Making more of these now



My god some made me LOL. But the hinata one caught me of guard and I got sacred.


----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _/thread_ 



This thread has won the internet


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 17, 2011)

Wow that made my day ! post moar.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 17, 2011)

I don't know if this is any good, but I thought that I might try my hand at editing a panel.  I took this from the final panel of the latest chapter.

Here is the original panel:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I used Itachi's jaw, but I could not fit in the "You will be my new light" line.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 17, 2011)

*An unexpected hero arrives...*

this thread is so full of win 

here's another contribution:


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> this thread is so full of win
> 
> here's another contribution:



lee has a sharingan


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (May 17, 2011)

this thread is so full of win


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 17, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> I don't know if this is any good, but I thought that I might try my hand at editing a panel.  I took this from the final panel of the latest chapter.
> 
> Here is the original panel:
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that the inserted jaw is almost the same as Naruto real face


----------



## DragonOfChoas (May 17, 2011)

Lol, this thread won the internet.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 17, 2011)

KageMane200 said:


> Funny thing is that the inserted jaw is almost the same as Naruto real face



Yeah, I know, and I ralized that as I was working on the edit .  Still, I think that Itachi's jaw makes Naruto look almost maniacal.  At first, I used free transform to flip the jaw do the the reflection in the kyuubi's eyes, but it did not look right on Naruto's face.


----------



## SageDan (May 17, 2011)

*RM Naruto's new flashlight *


----------



## Talis (May 17, 2011)

Brothers united.


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your contributions.
here is a bleach one


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 17, 2011)

What really happened back then....



I even had to make the nose on my own 
Wasnt that hard though


----------



## LucasPSI (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Thank you guys for all your contributions.
> here is a bleach one



This is what i am talking about

Although mine qualifies as one, there are so many unfunny and shitty edits out here. I'd say yours are the only one worth anything. These noobs should check the SL edits ; those are that made me literally ROFLing.


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> This is what i am talking about
> 
> Although mine qualifies as one, there are so many unfunny and shitty edits out here. I'd say yours are the only one worth anything. These noobs should check the SL edits ; those are that made me literally ROFLing.



I think many edits here are really good and funny. Everyone got to learn, you can't expect their first edit to be amazing. This thread is inspired by the SL edits i want to bring more stuff like that to the KL.

Anyway here is a new one


Btw the template for the last panel is from this thread. Another funny edit thread worth checking out.


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

My first attempt, be gentle


----------



## Egotism (May 17, 2011)

That reminded me so much of that Mulan Men scene


----------



## Algol (May 17, 2011)

hahaha what is this page from?


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

ITAWESOME:



ITATROLL:


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

I just had to make a copy of the ITAWESOME


----------



## Talis (May 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> ITAWESOME:
> 
> 
> 
> ITATROLL:



Lol, you done the roll face pretty well. I tried it to but keept failing so i made the Sasukes one.


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

And last but not least:


----------



## RandomLurker (May 17, 2011)

Interestingly, I made this edit ages ago as a part of a bunch of Freeza related edits, but it fits quite well with this thread, doesn't it? 

There's also another Freeza edit of the same series with a similar theme (Sharinganz)


----------



## Summers (May 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And last but not least:



I am not a sakura hater, but this makes me rage.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And last but not least:



Actually i already made something like that on page 1


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 17, 2011)

We need more fucking edits in here! MOAR!!!


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> We need more fucking edits in here! MOAR!!!



Making some right now will be done in awhile


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Actually i already made something like that on page 1



oops



summers said:


> I am not a sakura hater, but this makes me rage.



Why?


----------



## King of the Internet (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Gino (May 17, 2011)

This Thread has me in tears................


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

Okay this is creepy


----------



## King of the Internet (May 17, 2011)

Limitless possibilities!


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Gino (May 17, 2011)

Anytime you see this jaw you know some shit is about to go down

I'm 24'd Wish I could rep everyone in this thread


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

Yamato is not fodder


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

I'm really really sorry about this


----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)

You win Internet


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 17, 2011)

Stupid rep limit!!!


----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)

There should be a limit restriction on epicness 


Because this thread has far exceeded it


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 17, 2011)

Hey Deiboom I think you deserve a new avatar for this thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> There should be a limit restriction on epicness
> 
> 
> Because this thread has far exceeded it







EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Jizznificent (May 17, 2011)

can somebody do one with the FU fodder nin and konan in the pain invasion arc; i was doing it myself until my editing program decided to crash on me, which kinda put me off.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 17, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

Itachino


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Hey Deiboom I think you deserve a new avatar for this thread.



Thank you 



Jizznificent said:


> can somebody do one with the FU fodder nin and konan in the pain invasion arc; i was doing it myself until my editing program decided to crash on me, which kinda put me off.



Gonna do the FU fodder now


----------



## King of the Internet (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2011)

this is quite addictive


----------



## Jizznificent (May 17, 2011)

shit, i was too quick to rep your first one; this one is even more hilarious!


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2011)

Like, this one :


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

FU fodder.


----------



## Talis (May 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 17, 2011)

Man, the possibilities are just endless!


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Guys, just a litle advice, do not just put the mouth and lolmangekyo sharingan on random faces that are well... not remembered well (not legendary) , and that have nothing to do with anything.
> 
> Like, this one :
> 
> ...



How about this?


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2011)

Yeah...

**


----------



## King of the Internet (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: __ 




*GUILE THEME GOES WITH EVERYTHING!!
UCHIHAHA GOES WITH EVERYONE!!*​


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2011)

Brothers until the end....

Last one for today will continue to make more ones tommorow



FearTear said:


> How about this?



I think what he means is that you should try and take a whole page and make the content of the conversation or situation fit.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 17, 2011)

Uchihahaha is the new sharingan!


----------



## Jizznificent (May 17, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the epic truth 



Deiboom said:


> Brothers until the end....
> 
> Last one for today will continue to make more ones tommorow


lol this is funny because one of my previous sig was about ace and itachi interchanging universes


it's also in my profile.


----------



## Mayaki (May 17, 2011)

Seriously guys.. *Itachino sounds amazing*  And good work guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

Seriously, I want an older brother like him.


----------



## Mayaki (May 17, 2011)

.. I made a joke. Lol


----------



## Talis (May 17, 2011)

Itachi for president.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Uchihahaha is the new sharingan!



you.... win


----------



## Talis (May 17, 2011)

Fixed


----------



## RandomLurker (May 17, 2011)

I created this and now I'm scared of it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishimoto Uchihaha!

YOU, NARUTO FANDOM! YOU WILL BE MY NEW LIGHT!


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 17, 2011)

Anyways heres mine:
I hope you enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'll wait with new edits till i got new ideas though


----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)

God i love this thread


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 17, 2011)

I need a pic of Kamina pointing to the heavens. NOW!  I need to make the greatest edit ever!!!!!


----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> I need a pic of Kamina pointing to the heavens. NOW!  I need to make the greatest edit ever!!!!!





THIS IDEA!!!!!!!


----------



## Algol (May 17, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> FU fodder.



the entire context and reading this panel-to-panel like a normal manga page is done seriously makes this the best naruto edit i have ever seen to date. i wish i could rep MOAR


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 17, 2011)

Endless possibilities...


----------



## T-Bag (May 17, 2011)

lol someone do one with this.


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 18, 2011)

How about I'll give it a try?


----------



## King of the Internet (May 18, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> lol someone do one with this.


----------



## Fiona (May 18, 2011)

*SO MUCH WIN*


----------



## T-Bag (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


>



LOOOOOOOOOOL. shit looooks straightt upp funnnyy. + reps for doing it man. I don't know how to do it myself, i fucking suck with computers.


----------



## Aleph-1 (May 18, 2011)

This edit makes me think of this scene, if it were spoofed in South Park.


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Edit: Another one...


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

Starting the day with a lazy edit.


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

Stupid rep limit


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 18, 2011)

^I concur


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 18, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> lol someone do one with this.


I made 2 versions since the original text was good aswell...

ENJOY

Version 1

*Spoiler*: __ 







And version 2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

@Khris, if i could rep you right now, i would. wow... just wow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2011)

thanx fellas 

i request this thread be stickied


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 18, 2011)

My third... It's addictive!!!


----------



## BrickStyle (May 18, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Endless possibilities...



I like that one  

But wheres his sharingan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 18, 2011)

Ehh, I don't feel this one is that good but here it is anyway.

Don't look if you don't want spoilers for Puella Magi Madoka Magica.





BrickStyle said:


> I like that one
> 
> But wheres his sharingan



I'm not that good at the eye edits. And yeah, I was inspired by your pic.


----------



## Jin-E (May 18, 2011)




----------



## BrickStyle (May 18, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> was inspired by your pic.



Common knowledge my friend , 

You should make one about some panels in naruto vs pain, or some with yondaime's conversation with naruto, it has some panels fitting exactly for the uchihaha


----------



## King of the Internet (May 18, 2011)

A bit uninspired and boring... 



Someone make a lulzy request!


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> A bit uninspired and boring...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone make a lulzy request!



Uchihahaha suits very well with the Akimichi guy


----------



## BrickStyle (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> A bit uninspired and boring...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone make a lulzy request!



When tobirama appoints hiruzen as hokage, in the forest, before his death. 

As for your fatality thread, you should make one of the panel where shii uses genjutsu on juugo and sasuke, and in that genjutsu, raikage bashes sasuke into the ground leaving juugo scared his ass off. I'd say that's more or less ultimate fatality


----------



## TSora (May 18, 2011)




----------



## King of the Internet (May 18, 2011)

BrickStyle said:


> When tobirama appoints hiruzen as hokage, in the forest, before his death.



Tobiramahahaha!


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Tobiramahahaha!



Danzou :rofl


----------



## TSora (May 18, 2011)




----------



## LucasPSI (May 18, 2011)

This thread...


----------



## Neptun (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> A bit uninspired and boring...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone make a lulzy request!


if you really need a request, do something featuring the Armadillo-penis


----------



## Nuuskis (May 18, 2011)

This thread fucking wins...:rofl

You guys definitely deserve rep.

I died to these two:


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 18, 2011)

Killerbee's rap hour:

*Some people before said, "i love this thread!"I say this thread will never die, and this is why!"


*Spoiler*: __ 








Naruto answers:
*Heyo!..uhm..dattebayo.*


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Tobiramahahaha!



HA!  The thread just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

Time to stop being lazy and make a new edit


----------



## TSora (May 18, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You thought it was gonna be Neji's rape face didn't you



Which would have been too late anyway


----------



## RandomLurker (May 18, 2011)

Somebody has to shop Itachi's Uchihaha on top of Sasuke's psycho face. Uchihaha switch 
I would do it myself but I'm too lazy and my internet connection is too laggy with the images.


----------



## Algol (May 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Tobiramahahaha!



Awesome, i was gonna say needs sharingan eyes, but idk if it does now.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

why is this thread so awesome...?


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> why is this thread so awesome...?



Because of


----------



## Tetanus Warren (May 18, 2011)

RandomLurker said:


> Somebody has to shop Itachi's Uchihaha on top of Sasuke's psycho face. Uchihaha switch
> I would do it myself but I'm too lazy and my internet connection is too laggy with the images.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (May 18, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Here is another one



Oh God, I laughed until I shed a tear.


----------



## RandomLurker (May 18, 2011)

You won't mind me adding a little something to this? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



MISMATCHED MANGEKYO SHARINGANS!

Now he looks even more psycho than ever before...


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 18, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Because of



Ah, I was wondering where that GIF was. Does anyone know where the GIF of his face switching from left to right is though?


----------



## Dorzium (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Tetanus Warren (May 18, 2011)

This is just wrong:


----------



## Dorzium (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Semplice (May 18, 2011)

Itachi's jaw works so dang well.    This is amazing, guys.  I might contribute one later.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 18, 2011)

Coming soon! My magnum opus.


----------



## Gino (May 18, 2011)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 18, 2011)

It.... is finished!................... He was powerful and gave us many laughs but not even he could stand up to this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dorzium (May 18, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> It.... is finished!................... He was powerful and gave us many laughs but not even he could stand up to this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



WEEGEE!!!!


----------



## Aiku (May 18, 2011)

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 19, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> WEEGEE!!!!



No.... He is now... Weegeehaha. 



Aiku said:


> THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER.







NO ONE CAN STOP ME!!!!! NO ONE!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Dorzium (May 19, 2011)

So many pages, and yet no armadillo penis.


----------



## Algol (May 19, 2011)

TSora said:


> Which would have been too late anyway



man you guys suck haha, totally killed the suspense when i got around to the chapter

my fault for checking any thread on forums, even the uchihaha, before safely reading first i guess


(shhhh either way, it was a funny edit when i got the context)


----------



## CrazyAries (May 19, 2011)

I was able to make two more edits.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

five stars thread is five stars


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 19, 2011)

"My light is far newer than yours!"


----------



## SilverHalo (May 19, 2011)

And a worse one...


----------



## FearTear (May 19, 2011)

I'm out of ideas


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2011)

epic win 


Specter Von Baren said:


> It.... is finished!................... He was powerful and gave us many laughs but not even he could stand up to this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




another epic win :rofl


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 19, 2011)

every time I read "light" I read it like this


----------



## FearTear (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Tomcat171 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Addy (May 19, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> every time I read "light" I read it like this



i knew you were gonna make that reference


----------



## Jizznificent (May 19, 2011)

*When you see it, you'll shit bricks!*


kinda random but i had fun making it


----------



## King of the Internet (May 19, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> kinda random but i had fun making it



Currently shitting bricks!


----------



## Jizznificent (May 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Currently shitting bricks!


while you're shitting bricks, play this:


----------



## tgm2x (May 19, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> kinda random but i had fun making it



Overkill


----------



## Semplice (May 19, 2011)




----------



## mangakagirl (May 19, 2011)

let me just say this thread is better than the manga lol


----------



## Summers (May 19, 2011)

I am retiring from this thread. I am giving out too much reps. I am giving out too much LOL. Its killing me. This thread is king.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 19, 2011)

I have determined that there is only one place left for us to take Uchihaha.  To the rest of the forum. If enough people are willing to do it then I say we change our sigs to include Uchihaha somewhere in them.




_***Do not distrupt the sleeping Uchihaha,_


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2011)

*THIS. IS. UCHIHAHA!*

okay i think this will be my last edit one this thread, and i'm probably gonna sig this one like Specter Von Baren mentioned:

play this and wait until 1:07 mins before clicking on the spoiler tag; it will increase the epicness tenfolds!  














ah, this thread has been a journey, and this is the final frontier for me.


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

And now, the six marry rapers murders of the Leaf Village Jail, in their edition of...


----------



## King of the Internet (May 20, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> okay i think this will be my last edit one this thread, and i'm probably gonna sig this one like Specter Von Baren mentioned:
> 
> play this and wait until 1:07 mins before clicking on the spoiler tag; it will increase the epicness tenfolds!
> 
> ...




Still can't rep... 

Giving up so soon?


----------



## Nuuskis (May 20, 2011)

Someone should edit that mouth to Demon Realm Pain.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 20, 2011)




----------



## RandomLurker (May 20, 2011)

I had nothing better to edit, so I made Uchihaha versions of _my own ava and sig_.




In Finland, you don't Mangekyo the fox, the fox Mangekyos you


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

See what I did here? 



Damn it Paint


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> okay i think this will be my last edit one this thread, and i'm probably gonna sig this one like Specter Von Baren mentioned:
> 
> play this and wait until 1:07 mins before clicking on the spoiler tag; it will increase the epicness tenfolds!
> 
> ...





damn, i wish i can rep you


----------



## Tetanus Warren (May 20, 2011)

*Caravaggio Uchihaha*


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

*Six Paths Of Uchihaha!!!*


----------



## Semplice (May 20, 2011)




----------



## RandomLurker (May 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Six Paths Of Uchihaha!!!*



Mangekyo Rinnegan


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 20, 2011)

Anyone here willing to do one with the Last Supper?


----------



## Aiku (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

Aiku said:


>


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

This thread is too much, got tears rolling down my face.


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

*PETITION TO MAKE THIS THREAD A STICKY*
All those interested in making sure that the awesomeness never fades from memory sign below


Hidan99


----------



## Semplice (May 21, 2011)

Signing it:

Iconoclastic


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

*adds name to list*


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 21, 2011)

Obviously signed. 



Aiku said:


>


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> *PETITION TO MAKE THIS THREAD A STICKY*
> All those interested in making sure that the awesomeness never fades from memory sign below
> 
> 
> Hidan99



I approve of this Now i just need to stop being lazy and do more edits


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> *PETITION TO MAKE THIS THREAD A STICKY*
> All those interested in making sure that the awesomeness never fades from memory sign below
> 
> 
> Hidan99



I agree 


The King has spoken!


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 21, 2011)

This petition is approved by the hokage


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (May 21, 2011)

Signed with blood,


*L. Messi [✔]*.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2011)

Thread is funny, but it's not getting stickied. Keep posting edits though, and it will remain on the main page.


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

had a feeling it wouldn't get a sticky. We will just have to keep spamming it with edits


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 21, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> had a feeling it wouldn't get a sticky. We will just have to keep spamming it with edits



And necroing it in the unlikely instance that it will be second-paged


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

Anyone feeling nostalgic?


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Anyone feeling nostalgic?



First thing I think of after seeing Naruko is trollface 

EDIT: one more


----------



## Soul (May 21, 2011)

Marvelous thread.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Six Paths Of Uchihaha!!!*



Hehe God Realm, Animal Real and Human Realm looks quite funny. 

Rep for you.


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

Aw man  

no sticky but we can do more edits! 

and by we i mean people who actually have talent with a computer (not me) 

Can someone do one of Hidan or Konan for me?


----------



## nadinkrah (May 21, 2011)

don't wnna ruin the "moment." but the longer the thread the less funnier it gets -.-


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> don't wnna ruin the "moment." but the longer the thread the less funnier it gets -.-



Are you kidding me? 


This one just keeps getting better


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> don't wnna ruin the "moment." but the longer the thread the less funnier it gets -.-



Rice disagree.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> don't wnna ruin the "moment." but the longer the thread the less funnier it gets -.-



Yea, though i walk through the valley of Uchihaha, i shall fear no new light. For Itachi art with me. His laugh and his eyes, they comfort me...


Away with ye, demon!


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Yea, though i walk through the valley of Uchihaha, i shall fear no new light. For Itachi art with me. His laugh and his eyes, they comfort me...
> 
> 
> Away with ye, demon!






Damn rep limit  

KoI i owe you


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Yea, though i walk through the valley of Uchihaha, i shall fear no new light. For Itachi art with me. His laugh and his eyes, they comfort me...
> 
> 
> Away with ye, demon!



I'd suggest a club but it probably wouldn't last long. But only because we are sheep among wolves and only this, our sacred temple is safe from their evil.


----------



## Tetanus Warren (May 21, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Can someone do one of Hidan or Konan for me?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

I came across this page while looking for an upside-down smile edit, but i figured this one was better suited for Uchihaha


----------



## RandomLurker (May 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I came across this page while looking for an upside-down smile edit, but i figured this one was better suited for Uchihaha



You need to copypasta Mangekyo Sharingans on top of the Rinnegans to get Mangekyo Rinnegans


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

and as an added bonus, because i thought it would be so friggin epic!


Nagato vs Itachi


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Did one of Mirai Nikki :33


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

We are close to 10,000 views now


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> We are close to 10,000 views now


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I came across this page while looking for an upside-down smile edit, but i figured this one was better suited for Uchihaha



YES!!!!

DANG IT! I can't give any more rep today!


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

Rustyrose


----------



## Sphyer (May 21, 2011)

Rustyrose could always just imagine his light


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

I know you will find amusement in this Dei.


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I know you will find amusement in this Dei.



I wish i could rep you a million times for this


----------



## Fiona (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Gideon G. Graves (May 22, 2011)

lmao I wish I had the skill to Uchihaha my sig


----------



## Fiona (May 22, 2011)

SOMEONE UCHIHAHA DEIBOOMS NEW AVI


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 22, 2011)

Gideon G. Graves said:


> lmao I wish I had the skill to Uchihaha my sig



 I'll get on it tomorrow.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> SOMEONE UCHIHAHA DEIBOOMS NEW AVI


----------



## Fiona (May 22, 2011)

KIng of the Internet = officially in the top 5 coolest members in My book


----------



## Vargas (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 22, 2011)

URAHAHAHA!


----------



## Draxo (May 22, 2011)

Ends up looking like  a much cooler character. o_o


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

I beg to differ...


----------



## Jizznificent (May 22, 2011)

holy jizz, tenten! the code geass, the sharingan... and the uchihaha!?


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dei (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Icegaze (May 22, 2011)

Why... why didn't I come across this thread sooner?


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why... why didn't I come across this thread sooner?



Remarkable since it's been a 5-star thread on the top of page 1 all week


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2011)

My failed attempt at being "comical!"


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 22, 2011)

My god, this had to be the greatest edit thread in NF history. 

Somebody do edits of Hidan's card-crusher face and Zetsu's "HELLOOOOO!!"


----------



## Dei (May 22, 2011)

Here is Zetsu's hello


----------



## Vargas (May 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Here is Zetsu's hello


hellooooooooooo


----------



## Dei (May 22, 2011)

Vargas said:


> hellooooooooooo


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Here is Zetsu's hello



You beat me into it 

But this one's different...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2011)

here's Ino's shining MOment..


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

BrickStyle said:


> Not if she grows a goatee, uchihahaha smile and the mangekyou green eyes sharingan.
> 
> Yes I think I just gave you an idea OP



Just as planned?


----------



## Iamacloud (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Just as planned?



My eyes are burning.... arrrrrrghhh!


----------



## Vargas (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Just as planned?


----------



## BrickStyle (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Just as planned?



 Perfect! Indeed, just as planned


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Just as planned?



that goatee.... she is so beautiful


----------



## Vargas (May 22, 2011)

You will become my new target!

You will become my new Beherit!

You will become my new Power-Up!

You will become my new background!


----------



## Semplice (May 22, 2011)

Nejihaha:


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Just as planned?


----------



## FearTear (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


>


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

How is it possible that i did not see that coming?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> How is it possible that i did not see that coming?


You lack hatred.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 22, 2011)

KageMane200 said:


> You lack hatred.


----------



## FearTear (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 22, 2011)

Then...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FearTear (May 22, 2011)

Yesh!



YESH!!!


----------



## T-Bag (May 22, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


>



Lmfao. One of the best ones


----------



## Iamacloud (May 22, 2011)

I'd like to add the following sigs to the petition to sticky this:

- Me
- Santa Claus
- Jesus
- The energizer bunny
- Chuck Norris
- Kanye West
- Superman
- Bambi
- Uchiha Itachi


----------



## FearTear (May 22, 2011)

Iamacloud said:


> I'd like to add the following sigs to the petition to sticky this:
> 
> - Me
> - Santa Claus
> ...



Don't forget the Leave-Britney-Alone guy


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2011)

Iamacloud said:


> I'd like to add the following sigs to the petition to sticky this:
> 
> - Me
> - Santa Claus
> ...



I told you I wasn't sticking this and I let the thread be so long as the edits kept it on the main page. Bumping for the sake of bumping is not okay.

You guys had a good run, when you have new material you can make a new thread.


----------

